# Trying to find / buy new S&W Model 640



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

My local dealers don't have any S&W Model 640's in stock and looking.
Anyone here know someone that has one - name and number I can get my dealer to call?
640 or 640 Pro - either one.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Good luck in finding one! I have one and it's my favorite revolver, a friend of mine just bought a Model 60 all stainless "used" which he was lucky to find, it's my understanding that all of the J-Frames are getting scarce. Your best bet might be at a gun show. According to my local gun dealer all S&W revolvers are hard to get and that people are on a waiting list. Come on S&W what gives?
I had the same problem trying to find 9 round Glock magazines for my G30, I went to a gun show and one of the vendors had a table full of Glock magazines, I was able to buy three 9 rounders, made my day!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

GunBroker seems to have plenty of them up for sale.


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I just found a Like New In The Box 640 357 from someone on another forum for $575.

Until now I've always bought from a local dealer new so probably after my check gets through the mail and the 640 is shipped to my FFL I'm guessing I'll have it in about 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

ArmyCop: 
That's great! Just don't put too many .357's through it, I only put 5 through mine and that was enough. What's great about that gun is that it's easy to carry and conceal, you can practice a lot with it with .38 Specials of course, and since the gun was designed for .357 you'll never have to worry about wearing it out. It shoots great with .38's and because of it's extra weight manages recoil very well. I use it as a back up sometimes loaded with shot loads while hiking in the desert, along with a .45 either a Glock or 1911. It's not too heavy for everyday carry, especially when carrying an additional sidearm. To me it's the ultimate J-Frame and my all around favorite revolver.


----------

